
PipelineDB Releases Enterprise Version of Its Streaming SQL Database - Fergi
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/14/pipelinedb-releases-first-enterprise-version-of-its-streaming-sql-database/
======
Fergi
The main difference between PipelineDB and old CEP frameworks is that
PipelineDB is based on the PostgreSQL 9.4 core, so is a fully functional
relational database in addition to a streaming processing engine, which gives
us integrated storage in addition to a SQL-based approach to stream processing
and realtime/streaming analytics. We have also added functionality like
probabilistic data structures, stream-table joins for adding historical
context to streams, and now offer a distributed architecture, realtime
alerting, and HA. So there is definitely some overlap with the types of things
CEP frameworks did, but having an open-source core based on PostgreSQL that
operates with 100% SQL enables a wider range of users to deal with an
increasing need to tackle realtime data challenges.

------
terravion
I love that it says the team stayed lean and is actually focused on earning
money through revenue!

------
thelarry
How is this different from those old complex event processing frameworks?

------
pranade
Awesome!

